# Your Thoughts on Dainite Soles



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

What has your experience been with Dainite soles? Are they good for icy conditions and durability? Are they much thicker than regular leather soles? I'm considering pulling the trigger on a pair of the new C&J Sydney's on the 341 last with Dainite soles as a winter shoes, but I'd like to hear what you guys think of Dainite soles first.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Before answering, I notice you live in Canada. And whether it's Vancouver or Montreal will make a difference. I live in New York. My footwear of choice last winter for daily dogwalks through ice, snow, etc. was a pair of English chukkas with Dainite soles. They're great in many regards - traction, durability, comfort. But I once lived in Montreal for too many winters and if that's your challenge I think at thirty below you may need something more fortified.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The dainite soles on my C&J Conniston boots wear well and provide solid footing on slippery pavement. The soles seem more durable than the rubber soles on other shoes in my rotation.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

well-kept said:


> Before answering, I notice you live in Canada. And whether it's Vancouver or Montreal will make a difference. I live in New York. My footwear of choice last winter for daily dogwalks through ice, snow, etc. was a pair of English chukkas with Dainite soles. They're great in many regards - traction, durability, comfort. But I once lived in Montreal for too many winters and if that's your challenge I think at thirty below you may need something more fortified.


I live in Edmonton, and the environment here is more like Montreal. Why would I need something beyond Dainite for these types of conditions?


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Dainite provides some traction on slippery surfaces but not as much as Vibram lug soles, for example. After a bit of wear the surface of Dainite gets a bit smooth. For heavy winter conditions I'd go with lug soles. In New York we get a few snowfalls, at least these past years. I'm guessing Edmonton has snow on the ground much of the winter.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

omairp said:


> I live in Edmonton, and the environment here is more like Montreal. Why would I need something beyond Dainite for these types of conditions?


Dainite is fine for wet pavement but for snow and ice you should consider a lug sole.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Will said:


> Dainite is fine for wet pavement but for snow and ice you should consider a lug sole.


Agreed. For snow and ice I'd recommend Ridgeway soles.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Agreed. For snow and ice I'd recommend Ridgeway soles.


I agree that the Ridgeway (or Medway also) is better for snow and ice, though the Dainite is better than leather (all the same company I believe). They seem more durable than Vibram. I have yet to find anyone in the US to replace any of them though. If anyone has a source to replace order these soles I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Whatever happened to the "Itshide" hard rubber field sole that the better English bootmakers used? 

Interweb investigation hasn't helped.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Speas said:


> I agree that the Ridgeway (or Medway also) is better for snow and ice, though the Dainite is better than leather (all the same company I believe). They seem more durable than Vibram. I have yet to find anyone in the US to replace any of them though. If anyone has a source to replace order these soles I'd appreciate it.


It's a conundrum that no U.S. shoe repair service seems able to get Dainite replacement soles and heels. I mean, you can buy English shoes with Dainite soles in the U.S. so what's the impediment? Maybe, ala Jack Nicholson in "Five Easy Pieces" the answer is to order new shoes and "hold the uppers".

Nick V. - a member and repair expert - has promised to look into it but as of a few days ago reported no luck yet.


----------



## TKDKid (Mar 20, 2004)

omairp said:


> What has your experience been with Dainite soles?


I have a pair of the C&J and a pair of its predecessor model, the Stratford.



> Are they good for icy conditions


Much better than leather soles anyway! But I still walk carefully when wearing them...



> and durability?


They seem to wear out quickly in dry conditions, so I have to hope that the weather report is accurate when I wear them. I've had my two pairs for a few years now and haven't had to resole them yet.



> Are they much thicker than regular leather soles?


Yes - think double leather sole thickness.



> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a pair of the new C&J Sydney's on the 341 last with Dainite soles as a winter shoes, but I'd like to hear what you guys think of Dainite soles first.


I think they're essential over here due to the constant rain... Having said that, I find that the rubber used is very hard and so the shoes aren't particularly comfortable, especially after a long day at work.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

In my experience the hardest wearing rubber soles after Vibram commando soles are the ones Paraboot uses. The problem with commando soles is they pick up mud and snow. Dainite soles are closer to leather soles in feel and thickness than the others and there are Dainite versions of dress shoes. Talking of which, Church's make a rubber soled version of some of their dress shoes, the Gunthorpe, for example, where the sole is stitched through, smooth and hard, with no lugs of any kind. Somone told me these are "dress soles". Does anyone have any experience of these ?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Firstly - yes Danite soles are exceptionally hard wearing IME and great for wet and snowy weather as long as the snow isn't too deep of course.

The downside IME is that their hardness means they can be slippy on a smooth surface - eg a shopping mall floor - especially if wet or a smooth Tar Mac footpath. Its a bit like car tyres - you can either have great traction or great durability but not both.

Rich - to answer your point - yes I have one pair of Gunthorpe with the soles you mention - I think Church's call them "Diamond" soles. They are very very similar to the type Edward Green use (Thames sole) - they are very dressy - from the top you cannot tell they are rubber not leather. They are wonderfully grippy and reasonably hard wearing. I like leather soles from ultimate breathability but these rubber soles are the next best thing IMO.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Alden Commando Soles*

I had a commando sole placed on top of the leather sole on my Alden Boots (so it's really a leather and rubber sole). Seems to provide very good traction in rainy weather in NYC. However, I haven't had the opportunity to try them out in the snow.

Wondering what experience memebrs have had with this sole in the inclement weather.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

*Dainite/leather/Vibram lug*

The Dainite sole is an excellent product. I believe they would be more popular if they were more available.

They are the approximate thickness of a typical leather sole. However they are more durable and offer much better traction while being waterproof.

You can't compare the Dainite sole to a Vibram lug sole.
Here's why:

The purpose of the Dainite sole is to offer comfort, traction and, durability while keeping moisture out. The sole accomplishes this without compromising the elegant, classic look of a dress shoe.

To Illustrate: Take a shoe with a dainite sole and one with a Vibram lug sole. Compare their profiles on a flat surface at eye level.

You'll See what I mean.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The Ridgeway sole looks really good. I have had problems over the years with the lugs becoming packed with snow in Vibram type soles and becoming extremely slippery. The Ridgeway type sole looks as though it might not pack up so easily.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I just bought a pair of shoes with them and so far I like them a lot. I've certainly had other rubber soles that offer better traction when wet, but these give nearly a leather sole experience without the worry of the wet...

-spence


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Nick V said:


> You'll See what I mean.


Nick, love to see what you mean more often. How's the Dainite sourcing going? Hard to believe there's anything which can't be obtained in these days of globalization, let alone something as simple as pieces of rubber from a trading partner like England.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

well-kept
Please elaborate on your accusations.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Nick V said:


> well-kept
> Please elaborate on your accusations.


Nick, there were no accusations. Please forgive my hurried shorthand and any misinterpretation that may have resulted. 
I meant...
A) I'd love to have more Dainite soles to help make the comparison you suggested. I have but one pair at present and as you know I've looked for a source in the U.S. that might resole some of my other boots and shoes.

B) When I say 'hard to believe' I should have said 'hard to understand' why it seems impossible to obtain something so simple. I've heard from several repair people that they can't get them.

C) When I asked how the sourcing was going I was only asking if you'd had any luck in finding a source for Dainite.

All very innocent and meant in a friendly way.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll throw in another vote for lug soles.



well-kept said:


> It's a conundrum that no U.S. shoe repair service seems able to get Dainite replacement soles and heels. I mean, you can buy English shoes with Dainite soles in the U.S. so what's the impediment? Maybe, ala Jack Nicholson in "Five Easy Pieces" the answer is to order new shoes and "hold the uppers".
> 
> Nick V. - a member and repair expert - has promised to look into it but as of a few days ago reported no luck yet.


Hell, I think even the USA-made Alden All-weather Walkers are Danite, though I could be wrong on that account.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm a dyed in the wool leather sole guy, but I have a pair of the Martegani's with Dainite soles and they are wonderful. Extremely comfortable, good traction, not too noticeable.

I am worried what will happen when it comes time to replace them. Even Brooks Shoe Service in Chicago can't get Dainite soles, though the owner told me he gets requests from time to time because so many people swear by them. Is there some type of overseas supplier one could order from?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

arenn said:


> I'm a dyed in the wool leather sole guy, but I have a pair of the Martegani's with Dainite soles and they are wonderful. Extremely comfortable, good traction, not too noticeable.
> 
> I am worried what will happen when it comes time to replace them. Even Brooks Shoe Service in Chicago can't get Dainite soles, though the owner told me he gets requests from time to time because so many people swear by them. Is there some type of overseas supplier one could order from?


I bet Ron Rider can help you. He's the U.S. Martegani rep, and he posts here and on SF as "Rider." Might try contacting him, if you haven't.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks - I figured I'd ping him - I actually am a long, long way from needing new soles since the shoes are pretty new, but I'm already freaking out


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm bumping this in the hope that someone has an idea how order dainite soles or even to contact the dainite mfg.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Bmp-any news on the dainite soles?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

A good cobbler or manufacturer (i.e. returned by the retailer) should be able to replace a leather sole with a dainite sole. Shoes with dainite soles can be ordered online from the top Northampton shoemakers like Crockett & Jones or online retailers such as Pediwear. Without knowing posters' locations, it is difficult recommend specific sources. That's the price of secrecy folks!


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> A good cobbler or manufacturer (i.e. returned by the retailer) should be able to replace a leather sole with a dainite sole. Shoes with dainite soles can be ordered online from the top Northampton shoemakers like Crockett & Jones or online retailers such as Pediwear. Without knowing posters' locations, it is difficult recommend specific sources. That's the price of secrecy folks!


Those of us in the U.S. can obtain a pair of English-made shoes, we can buy a London newspaper on the day of publication, buy a Rolls Royce or a pack of candy from Rowntrees. We cannot, it seems, get our shoes resoled with Dainite. There may indeed be a (secret) embargo as there is on Cuban cigars, yet it is actually possible to buy Cuban cigars in the U.S. if one asks around, or so I've been told. Not so with Dainite. My Dainite-soled chukkas have rendered such great service that I'm almost ready to have them resoled. I'd prefer to take them down the block instead of having to ship them back to England, wait several weeks and pay two-way shipping. That seems the only choice and I'm clearly not alone in finding this puzzling.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

well-kept said:


> Those of us in the U.S. can obtain a pair of English-made shoes, we can buy a London newspaper on the day of publication, buy a Rolls Royce or a pack of candy from Rowntrees. We cannot, it seems, get our shoes resoled with Dainite. There may indeed be a (secret) embargo as there is on Cuban cigars, yet it is actually possible to buy Cuban cigars in the U.S. if one asks around, or so I've been told. Not so with Dainite. My Dainite-soled chukkas have rendered such great service that I'm almost ready to have them resoled. I'd prefer to take them down the block instead of having to ship them back to England, wait several weeks and pay two-way shipping. That seems the only choice and I'm clearly not alone in finding this puzzling.


It is astounding that you can find a dainite cobbler or supplier in NYC! However, even in London, I know of only a couple of cobblers whom I would trust. I have used the Mayfair Cobbler who does an excellent job and charges a reasonable price (£60-70 including re-corking if necessary). They can turn round shoes quickly, e.g. in about a week. The shop is used by celebrities, designers and the Jermyn Street stores when customers do not want to wait. Click here for contact details - https://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1247/5693.php. They may be willing to work with US customers so it is worth a call to find out. You could also ask if the firm will simply sell you dainite shoes to be fitted by your local cobbler.


----------

